# Project Custom BMX



## rsvdaz (3 Aug 2011)

Son has a shitty/heavy halfords special BMX and i've promised him during the school holidays to build him a lighter bike.

so looking for tips for getting hold of parts to get the project on the go..as cheap as possible

hes looking for a bike to pop down the skate park with the possibility of using on the track

plan is to start with the frame and transfer the stuff off his halfords special to get the ball rolling


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2011)

I would have thought it far better to have a look around for a quality second hand bike, it will give you a better starting point for further improvements.


----------



## upsidedown (12 Aug 2011)

Is there not a BMX equivalent of this forum ? If so I guess there would be a healthy classifieds section.


----------



## rsvdaz (4 Dec 2011)

right bike purchased for a tenner from the local recycling centre...a bike of unspecified brand/origins but the frame is sound.

this afternoons task was to strip it down..so now have a bare frame and a box full of bits

gonna prep the frame and re-paint...any tips?..or is it just plain old elbow grease with sand paper?

might need new forks..as getting he top bearing I thought it would just need a gentle tap with the hammer....turns out there was a threaded bolt and ive stripped some of the thread on the forks 

can any one give me a heads up on sizing?..I measured the diameter of the wheels at 16" outside of rim/outside rim..but the tyres definatly say 20"


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2011)

20" wheels/forks you need


----------

